# Gravel Wheels



## jkcustom (Nov 8, 2006)

I do most of my racing in gravel road events. I am considering the Williams System 30x as a new set of hoops. Any experience out there with these wheels on the dirt and rock? Thanks


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## jkcustom (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm 170 lb. (I like long walks on gravel roads...) I have never noticed that I am especially tough on gear... other than the fact that I do races from 100-350 miles on crap roads. As always I am looking for the triad of light, tough and economical. 

Thanks


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I dont have very much experience with Williams wheels but I would suspect that at 170lbs that would be a good choice. Hopefully someone who owns a pair of them will chime in with their experience.


----------

